# DIY 4-Color 2-Station Press



## quatto (Oct 9, 2007)

hey everyone!

I've been lurking around the forum for half a year and finally decided it's time to jump in and swim with the fishies.

I've been a serigraphy hobbyist for few years now, and played around with stencils a lot before that. About a year and a half ago kissed my cubicle job goodbye and decided to make a real go at art and design full-time. After having a lot of fun trying to sell myself as a dozen different talents, I seem to have found my niche with doing screen printing.
This month I've had a steady stream of people ordering, enough that I've needed to look into registering as a business and even talking to prospective investors.

What's funny about all that is this: I'm doing four-color designs on a homemade press set up in my dining room. I keep telling my wife that the low overhead keeps me competitive with the big guy in town, she keeps telling me that she's pregnant and she doesn't want the baby getting into all that ink.

I've uploaded some pictures of my press, which I can honestly say I'm quite proud of (this is actually version 3.1). I'd love to hear what you people think of it, and if anyone else has stories of their attempts at a completely DIY setup.

I built this bad boy from scrap lumber and parts from Home Depot, I'd estimate my cost at under $100. The trickiest part were the clamps, I was trying to find something that would work but in the end I had to come up with my own design and fabricate them at the local high school machine shop. (the hardest part of the whole process, not the metal work, but the feeling of being in a high school class again.)

































Since I have limited workspace, I designed sturdy folding legs that allow me to store this mighty bastard neatly in the utility closet.


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you going to sell plans?????

LOL 

Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Great job, one of the best home made jigs I have seen. Any chance you could add some close up pics of how it is set up and a basic rundown on the operation/build. am sure there are plenty of people who would appreciate it!

With the registartion it appears you use pins/dowels. Are these sleeved to prevent wear making it move?


----------



## surfdefender (Feb 2, 2008)

Awesome job! Thanks for posting the pics. Makes me want to run to Home depot right now! Hehe.


----------



## surfdefender (Feb 2, 2008)

cookiesa said:


> With the registration it appears you use pins/dowels. Are these sleeved to prevent wear making it move?


That's a good idea. some small pieces of copper or metal tubing would do the trick I bet. And a piece of metal rod instead of a dowel.


----------



## quatto (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks for the feedback! Like I said, this is the latest variation on a basic design I started using a year ago. Originally i had a much better concept for registration: the arms would clamp down between two rubber skateboard wheels. Unfortunately "concept" doesn't always lead to "result", the things kept loosening and the registration would suffer. I decided to take a simpler route, and use pins instead. Again, unfortunately, the measurement of a dowel and the hole a drill bit of the same measurement makes are not always precise and snug, so the pins I used are made from threaded brass lamp conduit, which was a perfect fit, but the thread is acting like saw teeth and I have come to realize that I am going to need to take some sort of remedial measures (sleeves or something) before things get out of control.

I hadn't considered selling plans... until now! haha. On a related note, I saw a guy on ebay today selling six-colour, four station press that didn't look like any brand I had ever seen... then I noticed his platens were the same platens mine has: a piece of white laminate shelving from home depot, sawed in half. His design was slightly more advanced, with adjustment for off-contact and a steel frame, but essentially he had built the same setup as I, and was charging $1500 for it.


----------



## bigwil (Jan 7, 2008)

I would buy the plans (if they go on sale that is)! Email me at [email protected] when you decide to sale, as I am not a carpenter at all.


----------



## kopeor (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats fantastic, I too would buy blue prints for it in a second. Nice job!


----------



## markthenewguy (Mar 17, 2008)

you are the man. Does it work well?


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks like a great set-up. Job well done. Maybe you can get a small storage unit, and set it up in there - to keep mommy happy (especialy if she is getting near the end when the nesting urges kick in)


----------



## gp1305 (Oct 17, 2007)

I too would buy plans!

Hmm.. maybe we could modify it and make it 6 color 4 station!  

Then I could hold off just a tad longer on a Riley Hopkins!

Keep us informed!!


----------



## markthenewguy (Mar 17, 2008)

i'd probably buy plans too if they weren't too expensive. 

then I could just fold this bad boy up and take it out in my backyard in the summer and enjoy the day while printing haha


----------



## drotz (Jan 10, 2008)

woah,nice press,can u just send me the plans?hehehe just in case if its free,hehehe

pm me if its ok,thanks


----------



## adrenochrome (Mar 20, 2008)

This press is incredible for a DIY!

I too would buy plans.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Looks fantastic  I'd love to know how you did it, I know I could knock something like that up but I have no idea as to how to register it


----------



## Reincha (Apr 16, 2008)

Really looks good! i did my fist station by myself too. but it`s 1 color, but still was pretty proud of myself.


----------



## quatto (Oct 9, 2007)

i plan to build a couple one color presses for small jobs now that i've got multiple orders coming in.


----------



## God Father (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey great job for a DIY. 

The only problem I see it making sure you burn all screens in the same exact spot (which can be time consuming and a pain in the a) since you have almost no front to back movement. This could make registration a little tricky.


----------



## quatto (Oct 9, 2007)

I've only ever had to re-burn a screen once because of that, the clamps give about two inches to play with, usually i just use a ruler to put the positive the same distance from the bottom of the screen when i expose it.

when I build some new platens, I plan to make them clamp on the bottom instead of bolt in place, so that would allow for more up/down adjustment.


----------



## God Father (Feb 27, 2008)

quatto said:


> I've only ever had to re-burn a screen once because of that, the clamps give about two inches to play with, usually i just use a ruler to put the positive the same distance from the bottom of the screen when i expose it.
> 
> when I build some new platens, I plan to make them clamp on the bottom instead of bolt in place, so that would allow for more up/down adjustment.




Nice nice nice.


----------



## msy003 (Feb 19, 2008)

ha like everyone else i'm very impressed too. It looks like you definately took your time and it's very inspiring for a diy guy like me. I'd definately consider buying some plans too, if i could get one going for under 100. great job and best of luck with the rest of your business.


----------



## SHELLY53 (Mar 12, 2008)

I Like What I See! We're Waiting For The Plans! I Lost Your Site Before Once This Morning Lo And Behold You Pop Back Up!


----------



## quatto (Oct 9, 2007)

If you're a DIY geek, I just posted my adventures in making squeegees from junk at the hardware store.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t45973.html#post272617


----------



## God Father (Feb 27, 2008)

quatto said:


> If you're a DIY geek, I just posted my adventures in making squeegees from junk at the hardware store.
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t45973.html#post272617



Link is dead.


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

okay i want to see this diy press cause i am thinkin maybe i want to screen print and i am just starting out


----------



## quatto (Oct 9, 2007)

Auditor Clothing said:


> Link is dead.




oh... wierd.

just search the forum for "squeegees on the cheap"


----------



## mondo86em (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes this is real interesting and I think you could make some money selling the plans/kit. Things like your clamps that you made in a metal shop might be something people like me might prefer to purchase in a kit. Even a one or 2 color station that would fold up like your's would be of interest to me. Please keep us informed and feel free to message me if you ever plan on selling them.


----------



## ryandean (May 22, 2008)

Very nice, I recently got directed to your pictrures to check out because i am planning to make my own press aswell. I have managed to source different materials to make them but i am having problems trying to find the U shaped clamps for holding the screens also! I will probably need to make mine but cant figure out how to attach the tighteners "if thats what you call them" to tighten to the screen. Any info would be very helpfull. Thanks.


----------



## RadiantStatic (Apr 15, 2008)

That's awesome. I would love to see the plans for this!


----------



## RadiantStatic (Apr 15, 2008)

I've decided this summer I will build this press. I will record and report all information (possibly a youtube video). Would yall be interested?


----------



## urastar (May 26, 2008)

That sounds awesome. I would love to build this. Any plans????


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

The clamps are available from screen printing supply stores


----------



## urastar (May 26, 2008)

cookiesa said:


> The clamps are available from screen printing supply stores


What about Home Depot? I saw some there that maybe I can use. I haven't bought anything yet because I want to make a list and be sure about exactly what I'm going to be using.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm in Australia and haven't seen any here but of course that doesn't mean you can't get them there!


----------



## mrobsessed (Sep 30, 2007)

The home made press is very impressive - well done!

I'm currently building a four-colour carousel press with one station, also out of mainly wood, but with a very different design. My primary goal was to have a registration system that is consistent, completely rigid and won't become loose with wear. I was not satisfied with the 'peg and hole' system and so came up with something different.

The press is not yet finished but I have tested the carousel and registration system and it is utterly rigid when locked in position and will not wear with use. I will post full details when the press has been completed and tested.


----------



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

Good going on the press..i built a 4 color 4 station but got a kick start from plans i got off ebay. The seller's selling plans for a 4C 1S check it out DIY Screen Printing & Building Your Own 4 Color Printing Station

(btw, i'm not paid to advertise i'm just sharing information)


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

that's awesome!...
make's me wanna show my DIY press too... 6-color... all wood.... will give the drawing plan for free. will take photo and post it here....


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

frankiko said:


> that's awesome!...
> make's me wanna show my DIY press too... 6-color... all wood.... will give the drawing plan for free. will take photo and post it here....


So nice of you, I'll be very interested on these plans as well.Can you PM me them or maybe post them here. thank's


----------



## wmich50 (Mar 31, 2008)

ai file said:


> Good going on the press..i built a 4 color 4 station but got a kick start from plans i got off ebay. The seller's selling plans for a 4C 1S check it out DIY Screen Printing & Building Your Own 4 Color Printing Station
> 
> (btw, i'm not paid to advertise i'm just sharing information)


Bought these plans yesterday. Monumental waste of money! Plans are nearly worthless. I feel like an idiot.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

wmich50 said:


> Bought these plans yesterday. Monumental waste of money! Plans are nearly worthless. I feel like an idiot.


do you mind if i get a copy of that plan?... i just want to see before I give mine for free...
if mine is little bit better, you'll get the first copy.
if it's ok... here's my email address: [email protected]


----------



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

wmich50 said:


> Bought these plans yesterday. Monumental waste of money! Plans are nearly worthless. I feel like an idiot.


geez, now i feel bad for referring it. But I wouldn't call it a 'monumental' waste..I thought it was pretty decent what with the pictures and all...and it saved me a lot of headaches trying to figure things out for myself.

plus judging from his/her ebay feedback i'd say it helped a lot of people...

or maybe that's just me.


----------



## EliteD (Jul 28, 2008)

you should build a plywood conveyor dryer to go with it!!


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Probably the best homemade rig I've seen too. If your ever wanted to upgrade it you could probably fit it with sideclamps. They would help you line up multi-color jobs better.


----------



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

seeing the plans would be nice if you will show me email to makemyshirtnow[USER=36795]@gm[/USER]ail.com

but all you people want to see the plan and buy the plan for this and well it looks quite simple as long as you have some carpentry know how or have built stuff before its really not hard 

i would like to see the plans just to see how you did the clamps and registration 

i will build a 4 color press and it will have 2 stations 
and i will offer plans for a small fee (to compensate for my time making plans) 

and if it makes big enough demand i will make a 4 station 6 color press 

i will single handedly make the most detailed plans with pictures hell you know what maby video also ?

let me know what you all think 

email me at 
makemyshirtnow[USER=36795]@gm[/USER]ail.com


----------



## oldbox (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey!
Nice woody you made there, did you work for Ikea or something? 
Realy the simplicity and fucionality on your press are great! While I'm building mine I've found out that when you build a wooden press keeping it simple is key!
Hope you're going to solwe that space problem with wife!


----------



## marcuse2004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice job!!


----------



## hellah fresh (Feb 26, 2009)

Nicee! I need one of those at my house too incase i dont want to goto my garage lol.


----------



## overmyback (Dec 3, 2010)

What are the dimensions to the press?? Would like to know..


----------

